# Vape King Arriving Soon



## Gizmo (9/12/15)

Steamcrave RTA
SSOCC Ni200
SSOCC Kanthal
Cate Doge RDA
Allience RDA
Fishbone Plus RDA
Kennedy 22 RDA
Small Vape Carry Bag
SMOK TFV4 Replacement Glass
Billow V2 Glass Restock
Uwell Crown Replacement Glass
Globin Mini Bell Caps
Nebox Silicone Cases
X-Cube Silicone Cases
SnowWolf Silicone Cases
IPV D2 Silicone Case
CERA RDA White
Nitecore i4 Restock
UD Zephyrus V2
X-Cube Mini Black
RESTOCK Tesiyi 40A Batteries
Kangertech Subvod Kit
Massive Selection of Drip Tips 1250 Total Drip Tips



All these will be in around 15th -18th December

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (9/12/15)

Hey @Gizmo, is the Goblin Mini Bell caps something like this? or the round top? Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/15)

Not flat.. Unfortunately.

I forgot to mention

Herkles Plus Tank
Aqua FX RTA

also arriving that week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/12/15)

skola said:


> Hey @Gizmo, is the Goblin Mini Bell caps something like this? or the round top? Thanks.
> View attachment 40747



Btw @skola they are flat and not bell capped at the top


----------



## Big_Al (21/12/15)

I'm a noob to elite vaping but I have already seen much excitement about Clapton coils. Smok has this on their website which I am now really excited about (since I'd like to start building coils ASAP).

Will you have this available anytime soon?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

